# RiversideVwParts.com - VWoA Introduces Economy Parts



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Well, Ladies and Gentlemen....

It has been a good run but it is with a heavy heart that I announce I am no longer employed by Riverside Volkswagen.

I'll still be around as a member (I am also known as Fixmy59bug) but I will no longer be able to supply any parts.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

The most common economy parts are now in stock and ready to ship.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Now offering FREE FedEx GROUND shipping on all orders when you spend atleast $250


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Now offering FREE FedEx GROUND shipping on all orders when you spend atleast $250


:thumbup:


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Robert, have any feedback on the quality of these parts and what your customer feedback has been so far? Appreciate, any info; my local dealer is not carrying any of them yet! Give us some info; to encourage sales! Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

My honest opinion?

I would have no issues running these parts on my car or my family's cars.

As I have said several times, They are manufactured to Vw's strict quality standards, therefore I have full faith and confidence in them.

The ONLY difference in the rotors that I see is the lack of anti-corrosion coating on the economy rotors.

As far as the pads go, I really see no difference at all. The Economy pads have the bevel at the edge of the pads to help stop chattering, they have the anti-rattle shim on the back of each pad, the pad material is just as thick as the OEM pad.

The wiper blades are passable..... The attachment point on the wiper blades for the 05-06 Jetta looks cheaper, but I am sure they are designed to Vw's standards.

We have already sold two sets of the economy struts and shocks, but we have not heard back from the customers. That could be a good thing as there were no issues with the installation. They were just as heavy as a stock strut but there was no brand name.

Overall, my opinion is that I would not hesitate to order Economy parts if I were in the market for replacement parts and Economy was available for my vehicle.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I appreciate you reply; if you do hear any feedback from your customers, please keep us in the loop! Thanks!


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

A couple of questions,and some thoughts as well: You say economy parts are available on VWs that are 5+ years old. Does this mean that someone with a 20 or 25-year -old Volkswagen can get a part that's in that inventory, or is there an age limit? Typically, OEM factory parts have only been available up to maybe 10 years after a model or body style has been discontinued. Also, you say that right now only certain parts are available, but the variety will expand. Will it eventually include any and all VW parts? 

Case in point: Many people, especially those that go to car shows, still drive older VWs, but have to rely on questionable aftermarket parts. At the present time, this especially holds true for those that still drive old air-cooled VWs that have been gone since 1979, but in addition, many water-cooled VWs from the 80s and 90s are now in shows, and in another 15-20 years, VWs from the 2000s will dominate these shows. For the discriminating VW owners that insist on genuine parts as opposed to imitation aftermarket parts, this sounds like a great thing you have going here, provided there isn't an age limit and that eventually, any part will be available. For example, if my 2010 New Beetle needs something like an A/C compressor in 2025, it would certainly be nice to know that the replacement, albeit an economy version, is coming from Volkswagen instead of being some imitation compressor from Auto Zone..........see what I'm saying?


To put it another way, say someone has a 1956 Oval Window Bug or a 1979 Rabbit, or for that matter, a 1957 Chevy BelAir. In any of these cases, original parts specifically made for these cars have long been gone, and although one can still find plenty of restored examples of any of these cars, they are not truly original because they've simply had reproduced imitation parts replaced on them to keep them going and looking new. I'd really like to see VW follow through with this and make every imaginable part for all models, past, present, and future, to ensure that they are preserved with correct parts from the factory. By doing this, Volkswagen would have one up on every other automaker out there...........


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Volkswagen AG; does have a special dept. for sourcing vintage VW parts, it is called.... "Volkswagen Classic Parts" ( "Classic Parts" division of Volkswagen Germany). I found this through their .de German Volkswagen AG portal. I have never used them or attempted to get parts but it looks like a viable option. Wether or not it is cost effective; I guess you would have to research it yourself. 

http://www.vw-classicparts.de/e_content.pl?src=e_cp_index

_Robert, as a official Volkswagen parts dealer; do you have access to Volkswagen Classic Parts or is this only something that the German/VW AG give access to its website based customers?_


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

That's good to know, as I wasn't aware of that. I don't own a classic VW, but I'd like to believe that New Beetles (and for that matter, Jettas, Golfs, GTIs and Passats) will be future classics, at least within the VW circle of people. 

I'm so picky about having genuine VW parts that this actually happened once: Some jerk did a hit-and-run on a Passat I had and trashed the rear bumper. My insurance would only pay for an aftermarket bumper, so I paid the difference in price to ensure that I had a real Volkswagen bumper!


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Gentlemen,

These are all VERY good and very tricky questions and I thank you for asking them. Unfotunately they are so good that I do not have an answer for all of them, but I will certainly go higher up the food chain and see what is available to me.

Fifty, When I say they are available for cars 5+ years old there are some limitations. When I went to my Parts Manager meeting last year when they introduced the concept of Economy Parts, they told us that it would be a very limited selection of the fastest moving parts. 

The current selection of parts includes a selection of Alternators, CV Joints, Drive Axles, Brake Pads & Rotors, Struts & Shocks, Wiper Blades, and Cabin Filters.

Unfortunately, the only items that go back to the MkI and MkII vehicles are going to be a few drive shafts and CV Joints.

It would be impossible for Vw to recreate each and every part for each and every vehicle, not to mention extremely cost prohibitive. I can imagine not too many people would be ordering a transmission valve body for a Quantum or a power steering pump for a Fox.

I completely agree with you about the questionable aftermarket parts availability for the older cars. I have a 59 bug that I (occasionally) work on. The empi parts of 20 years ago were the best parts you could get, but the Empi parts of today are just horrible.

I have sent an Email to Vw's Economy Parts team inquiring about A/C compressors as you are not the first to mention them. And they are pricey buggers. Hopefully Vw replies in the positive that they will be adding compressors to the Economy list.



billymade said:


> Volkswagen AG; does have a special dept. for sourcing vintage VW parts, it is called.... "Volkswagen Classic Parts" ( "Classic Parts" division of Volkswagen Germany). I found this through their .de German Volkswagen AG portal. I have never used them or attempted to get parts but it looks like a viable option. Wether or not it is cost effective; I guess you would have to research it yourself.
> 
> _Robert, as a official Volkswagen parts dealer; do you have access to Volkswagen Classic Parts or is this only something that the German/VW AG give access to its website based customers?_


Billy,

Thanks for the heads up on the Classic Parts. I had heard of them once a while back when I took a tour of the Parts Depot for my region. But I haven't heard anything about them since then.

I will try sending an E-mail to a few people at the Depot about Classic Parts availability and will make sure to let you guys know.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Robert, any updates on the classic parts situation? Any info appreciated, thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Billy,

Unfortunately trying to get a hold of someone in Der Fatherland is like trying to perform my own prostate exam....

They are hit and miss on returning my emails and sometimes completely miss the point on what I am trying to ask.

I am still trying though.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Robert, well; from my research, this is what I have found. 

Volkswagen Classic Parts are available online but they have "official partners"; you can look them up here: 

http://www.vw-classicparts.de/e_content.pl?src=e_cp_partners&top=sortiment

For the USA: the only company that has partnered with VCP is "gowesty"; a repair and restoration company that specializes specifically in VW buses of all eras. 

http://www.gowesty.com/view_page.php?name=VWCP

The other; is in Canada: Myers Volkswagen: http://www.myersvw.com/?lng=2

For whatever reason; it seems VW AG; has not partnered with many people around the world to become official partners for these NOS parts. _*I have no clue about the size of your VW dealership or how much business you do on the web but if you could negotiate a agreement to be another VCP offical partner for the USA, I cannot believe it would be anything but a major coup for your online business!*_ Can you imagine how much parts you could sell through vwvortex? All our cars; are getting older, not younger! Maybe give gowesty; a call and see what kind of Teutonic miracle, sacrifice to the Norse Gods or emissary they sent to Wolfsburg, to get something happening in this unique supply of parts! Please keep us informed; as any new info or parts buying opportunity unfolds for you and us! :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Bump for now..

And Billy, I have been continuing my efforts to become a distributor for Vw Classic Parts, but it is difficult to communicate with someone on the other side of the world with a language barrier.

Google translate is not doing me any favors either. Ha ha ha ha.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Dealing with "zee Germans"; can be a challenge! I wonder if you contacted; your head Volkswagen of America division, parts manager... that you met at your parts training events, could act as a emissary or go between? Have you talked to Myers Volkswagen or GoWesty? Seems like they would be willing to talk to you about how they got connected with the program; who knows?


----------

